# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hi ik ben Casper

## casperatos

Hi allemaal,

Ik ben Casper, 25 jaar en heb geregeld last van acne. Ik hoop hier mijn ervaringen en informatie met jullie te kunnen delen.

Groetjes

aCasper

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Casper, welkom op Nationaal Computer Forum!

Fijn dat je je ervaringen en informatie hier wilt delen met anderen. Tot ziens op het forum dan.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

